# Does anyone recall the pulling truck models



## snowman66 (Oct 27, 2006)

and pulling tractor models. If so can you still find them and are their parts available.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Hey snowman66-- I sure do. I bought myslef an Orange Blossom Special years ago. The last "pulling" truck I recall being offered was the Mad Mudder by Revell. That kit came out and was discontinued pretty quickly.

Arrowhead Aluminum stocks Dick Cepek puller tires.

Here are my two unbuilt pullers box art:

















Nothing else much out their. As for the tractors, I seem to recall the twin engined Meister Brau puller. For now I think the bay is the only place you'll be able find kits or parts.
Chris


----------



## snowman66 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Thanks I will have to look on the bay*



superduty455 said:


> Hey snowman66-- I sure do. I bought myslef an Orange Blossom Special years ago. The last "pulling" truck I recall being offered was the Mad Mudder by Revell. That kit came out and was discontinued pretty quickly.
> 
> Arrowhead Aluminum stocks Dick Cepek puller tires.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics. But I am sure there was more then them 2 made, I used to have a GMC jimmy that was a pulling truck.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Yes, you are correct, their were more than 2 made. I was just showing you the two I had. 
I remember their being a couple of twin engined tractors, of which I mentioned one, the Meister Brau puller among others. I'm pretty positive their were a few trucks, but they escape me now.

Best place to look is on the bay.
Chris


----------



## snowman66 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Thanks Chris*



superduty455 said:


> Yes, you are correct, their were more than 2 made. I was just showing you the two I had.
> I remember their being a couple of twin engined tractors, of which I mentioned one, the Meister Brau puller among others. I'm pretty positive their were a few trucks, but they escape me now.
> 
> Best place to look is on the bay.
> Chris


I will have to check the bay.Merry Christmas. :wave:


----------



## k357 (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah most of the pullers I've built have been heavily modified 4x4's along with a heavily modified 32 Ford Vicky(Torkasorous) & a mid 70's El Camino (Ball buster) I was lucky enough to get my hands on a Monogram "Mad Mudder" a few years back.... Hardest part is finding the wheels/tires & the upswept headers.... What I'm looking for right now is a couple of sets of "Merlin" valve covers for a pair of model T puller I'm gearing up to build....


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Revell Mad Mudder was just an older kit iwth some new parts thrown in. The kit was pretty crappy too. It had the stock exhaust, mufflers, pipes etc cast on to the bottom of the chassis, yet the engine had big vertical stacks that didnt connect to the stock exhaust. There was something cheezy about the tires too but I forget. Perhaps they should have been handed left and right but the kit gave four identical tires?


----------

